# Kigtropin Growth



## vinnievinnie (Jul 13, 2009)

Anyone heard of this?

100iu kit, 10 x10iu bottles

What would you take it with as well? any steroid I.E test or just on its own?


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

got some in my fridge........i take it with slin, but i wouldn't recommend you to try slin unless you KNOW exactly what you're doing.........


----------



## vinnievinnie (Jul 13, 2009)

How many iu do you have a day off it? and do you have a break from it atall within the course like a day or anything?


----------



## Keithy5 (Oct 23, 2007)

Can anyone shed some light on this.... I am looking to purchase some myself?!


----------



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

using this now 5iu per day mon-fri sat sun off good stuff.


----------



## YeahLeon (Sep 13, 2010)

I have heard solid feedback on kigtropin.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm currently using the Kigs and I rate them highly, my sleep quality improved when I switched to them from Hyges.

I'm soon switching to Riptropin so I'll see how they compare.


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Rich-b,would you rate the kigs better than the hygetropin,which 1s did you use??


----------



## jonnybradford (Oct 17, 2010)

can i just ask did anyone get acne on kigs at all


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

got 200iu of kig ready in my fridge for the next gh blast...just not sure when im gona start with it lol

.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

started 20iu a day on sat,and my forearms and hands are feeling it

tonight lol,there stronger than the hyge i had for sure.

See how it pans out over the next few days before i get more.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Anthony83 said:


> Rich-b,would you rate the kigs better than the hygetropin,which 1s did you use??


Yes, I used the pinwheel Hyges and I rate the Kigs better than them.



jonnybradford said:


> can i just ask did anyone get acne on kigs at all


Nope, never heard of anyone getting acne from GH.


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

2.5iu day, after 60iu my cts sides are coming back  but not as intense as on hyge. slooooowly upping the dose due to the sides I always get.. good stuff though!


----------

